# Can I (should I) add Laterite to an established tank?



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I have an existing 30" long tank with a gravel substrate and no plants. Now I would like to grow some plants. Do you recommend adding laterite or something else rather than putting the plants right in the gravel? Can I grow certain plants right in the gravel? I would like to keep simple, low maintenance plants, so I do not need the "ideal" set up for a wide varierty of plants, but I'd like to do it right. Thanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I would start over dumping laterite in the tank will cloud up ur tank for months,

take fishes out switch gravel and plants

if you feel like going with ur regular gravel, 1-3mm sized gravel would work

high light would be 3watts per gallon 
what about ur lights?, if u got low lights go with some java moss , some crypts, and other mosses


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

frozenbarb said:


> I would start over dumping laterite in the tank will cloud up ur tank for months,
> 
> take fishes out switch gravel and plants
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I don't really get what you are saying. You would dump laterite in and cloud the tank for months? I'm not looking to re-do the whole tank at this point.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

I think he is saying that if you dumped in the laterite without removing the water, fish, plants, and gravel from the tank first then your water would be cloudy for months.

You said you DO NOT want to start your tank over so i think the answer is "no" you should not add laterite. Instead plant plants that dont need the special substrate. Like the ones he mentioned above.

Loyal to the Oil


----------



## Chrona (Feb 25, 2007)

Or plants that feed primarily from the water column (or don't need to be rooted) like java fern.


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

O.K. Thank you for the answers. So, you all would not reccommend adding anything to the substrate. Can I get good growth from the plants you mention planted directly in the gravel?


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

yes dependin on the lights you get

java fern would be the best

what is the size of ur gravel?


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

I would estimate the gravel is about 2-3 mm or about 1/8". I probably don't have enough light - just a single 30" light strip but I could easily get a double light strip. Also, If I don't want to get into a fertilizer "program", would the fish produce enough nutrients for the plants? Thanks.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm just curious, why can't he just add the laterite and do lots of water changes.

don't know if it will help, but when i had to add more flourite (or laterite i don't remember which anymore) to one of my tanks, i washed it lightly and put it into a giant ziplock bag that i lowered into the tank and then poured out the deep as possible. it did not cloud much in my opinion, nothing a canister full of filter floss didn't take care of. results may vary though and it's time consuming for a large tank.


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, that zip-lock bag is a great idea. My tank isn't very big - 30" x 12", 29gal. Not sure which way to go or if it's worth doing at this point.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Laterite can be added to an established aquarium with minimal mess and effort.

Grab an ice cube tray. Add some laterite and some water. Place the tray in the freezer. Once frozen, push the "laterite cubes" under your substrate.

Mike


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow! Substrate freeze-pops. These cool ideas just keep coming. I'm curious Momotaro, have you done this or did you just think it up? Very cool.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

ice cubes are so small! i imagine this process takes a while. not to mention it'll change the temperature in your tank adding that much ice. but it is very innovative idea  now i'm going to have to look for something to try this with for the hell of it


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i make laterite balls: add water to make laterite mud, roll into balls, bake at 250 for 30 min. let cool. push balls deep into substrate.


----------



## Mark1 (Apr 3, 2007)

Another good idea! What size do you make these and how far apart would you put these in a 30"x12" tank? Thanks.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

Mark1 said:


> Another good idea! What size do you make these and how far apart would you put these in a 30"x12" tank? Thanks.


i make each ball (or ball-like shape) about 3/4" diameter. in my 30 gal (36 X 12), i put 1 ball every 3" - 4".


----------



## missbuggz (Jan 8, 2010)

I appear to be having success - even to bringing plants back from the dead - with the baked pellet method, and am just placing them directly under the roots of the plants that appear to need the help...

For someone who knows a bit more about laterite than I though - if that slight pinkish discolouration does appear (hasn't so far, fingers crossed) - will Seachem's product Purigen remove the nutrients as well as clearing up the water? or will it leave the beneficial stuff in the water and just remove the [email protected]?


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

What kind of laterite are you using to make the balls/pellets? I have API's version of laterite and its been soaking in water for a couple hours now and is still rock hard did you do anything else soften it up?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Storm_Rider said:


> ice cubes are so small! i imagine this process takes a while. not to mention it'll change the temperature in your tank adding that much ice. but it is very innovative idea  now i'm going to have to look for something to try this with for the hell of it


It takes pounds of ice to make a noticeable difference even in a 10g tank. 

You just put it in the areas you want to plant. Not everywhere. If you aren't willing to redo the tank, this is the easiest way. Or get good root supplements.


----------



## smackpixi (Feb 14, 2009)

an idea i had but have never tried is get your average 10ml syringe and cut off the tip, fill it with laterite, cover the opening with saran wrap, stick where you want it, push.


----------

